# Cleanup.exe



## fosarch (Mar 27, 2003)

here's a site to download CLEANUP.EXE. its prettty nifty and quick. i use it mostly to remove all those ">>>>>" that end up in the Fw: Fw: Fw: Fw: piles of e-mails that i get..... simple and pretty much straight forwatd.... copy the text out of an e-mail and open CLEANUP - 2xclik the happy face and the e-mail is stripped of most formating ( like EOL/CR ) and all those chevrons from the forwarding freaks

looking at the web site, it appears to be able to do more

http://www.freebies4ya.com/members/cleanup.asp


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks, I'll give it a try... :up:


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Fosarch-You might be confusing cleaner.exe with Steve Chins's The Cleaner. Better be careful if you use Cleaner.exe as it removes a lot of different things.

Here is the link to The Cleaner:

http://ronbrandon.com/lukeminnie/email_cleaner.htm

Here is an image of The Cleaner and you will notice the Smiley Face on the toolbar.


----------

